# Poodle Breeder



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Have a friend who is looking to get a miniature poodle. If anyone knows of a reputable breeder (preferably in the tri state area) could you please let me know. I would love to point her in the right direction. Maltese would have been so much easier! Any info would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------

